# التحكم في الرمل المنتج من آبار النفط



## م . كولو (1 أغسطس 2006)

التحكم في الرمل المنتج من آبارالنفط​
مقدمة : 
هنالك مشاكل عديدة تواجه إنتاج النفط من الحقول تؤدي إلى إنخفاض في الكميات المستخرجة من الابار النفطية , اهم هذه المشاكل متمثله في إنتاج الرمل أو الماء أو الاثنين معا مع المواد الهيدروكربونية المنتجة .
يعتبر إنتاج الرمل من اقدم المشاكل التي تواجه الصناعة النفطية خصوصا عندما يكون الانتاج من الطبقات الغير متماسكة التي يتواجد فيها النفط .
هنالك عدة اسباب تؤدي الى انتاج الرمل أهمها :​
الاجهادات التي تتعرض لها الطبقات المكمنية والتي تؤدي الى تفكك الحبيبات الرملية​
التثقيب الخاطيء لانابيب التغليف​
قوة السحب او الجرف العالية لدى الطور المائى المنتج مع النفط​
اللزوجة العالية لدى الطور النفطي​
انتاج النفط بمعدلات عالية بهدف الحصول على اقصى فائدة اقتصادية خصوصا عند استخدام مضخات الانتاج الصناعية​
مشاكل انتاج الرمل :​
يؤدي على انخفاض في كميات النفط المستخرجة​
يؤدي الى تضرر انابيب التغليف نسبة الى عدم توازن الاجهادات التي تتعرض لها​
يؤدي الى تآكل المعدات القاعية مثل المضخات , الوصلات ، اجهزة القياسات​
يؤدي الى تآكل المعدات السطحية​
التاثير السلبي للرمل في ادائية العوازل المستخدمة لفصل النفط والغاز والماء​
هنالك عدة طرق مستخدمة للتحكم في انتاج الرمل مع النفط المنتج سيتم التطرق لها في اطلالة قادمه بإذن الله​


----------



## koki (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومه:77: 
و في انتظار الإطلاله القادمه لمعرفه كيفيه التحكم في انتاج الرمل:81:


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (8 أغسطس 2006)

نعم ويمكن إضافة سبب آخر وهو السرعات الغير كافية لصعود السوائل المنتجة من خلال مواسير الإنتاج Production Tubing Velocities ومن تأتي أهمية حساب السرعة الحدية لصعود المائع المنتح Terminal Particles Settling Velocity لتفادي ترسيب أي رمال أو مياه وخاصة في الآبار الغازية Gas Wells.


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

Thanks
yours..
gadoora


----------

